# Lohnt der Kauf von Company of Heroes 2?



## Lupoc (7. Mai 2014)

Nabend. Mich interessiert nur der Singleplayer. 
Lohnen sich die 10€?


----------



## Lupoc (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo???


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2014)

Ich finde schon! 15 Missionen lang ist die Kampagne. Dazu gibt es noch einige Koop-Gefechte.


----------



## JJ Walker (12. Mai 2014)

Ja. Für 10 €uronen lohnt es sich.


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte es im Steam-Sale auch mal holen. Aber dann ist mir die unglaublich dreiste und aufdringliche DLC-Politik und der UBI-Launcher dieses Machwerks aufgefallen. Dann habe ich es sein gelassen.

Wenn du sie noch nicht hast, seien dir die Warhammer 40K Strategiespiele empfohlen. Windows Live ist mittlerweile rausgepatched (habs aber noch nicht wieder probiert, und hatte auch nur ein Teil).
Das Mittendrin-Schlachtgefühl ist immens. Die Missionen haben eine ordentliche Lernkurve und sind ziemlich gut inszeniert. Es ist kein Starcraft II, aber dafür auf seine ganz eigene Weise "fetzig".

Nur historisch, das isses nicht  .


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2014)

> Wenn du sie noch nicht hast, seien dir die Warhammer 40K Strategiespiele  empfohlen. Windows Live ist mittlerweile rausgepatched (habs aber noch  nicht wieder probiert, und hatte auch nur ein Teil).
> Das Mittendrin-Schlachtgefühl ist immens. Die Missionen haben eine  ordentliche Lernkurve und sind ziemlich gut inszeniert. Es ist kein  Starcraft II, aber dafür auf seine ganz eigene Weise "fetzig".


Bei Warhammer 40K sei noch dazu gesagt, das sich Dawn of War und Dawn of War II stark unterscheiden. Bei Dawn of War liegt der Schwerpunkt eher auf Infanterie/Fahrzeug-Gefechte, ähnliche CoH, während bei Dawn of War II eher das Squad-Gameplay mit RPG Elementen im Vordergrund steht. Ich fand beide Spiele inkl. Add-Ons wirklich gut! Tipp für Dawn of War II: Spiel die Kampagne unbedingt im Koop. Macht einfach mehr Spaß.  



> Nur historisch, das isses nicht  .


Naja das Imperium der Menschen weißt so ein paar Parallelen auf, welche einem doch bekannt vor kommen dürften.


----------



## Lupoc (12. Mai 2014)

Dawn of war habe ich damals alle durchgezockt  hatte es vor Wochen mal versucht wieder zu installieren. Keine Chance. Bekomme ich unter Windows 8.1 nicht zum laufen...


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Gibt in Win8 keinen XP o. 7 Modus ? Nur mal so gefragt, da ich Win8 nicht kenne (und nicht kennen will).

Aber die Lösung ist auch dann einfach, ein XP installieren nur zum spielen....


----------



## Seeefe (17. Mai 2014)

für so kleines geld evtl. schon. aber an sich ist coh2 im vergleich zu CoH meines erachtens schlecht, vor allem wenn man coh veteran ist. zudem diese dlc politik, die ich einfach nur schrecklich finde.
und dabei wollte man doch soviel von mods wie blitzkrieg übernehmen, naja.


----------



## Lupoc (8. Juli 2014)

So, habe es für 8,90€ geschossen. Werde es heute Abend mal antesten.


----------



## InGoodFaith (9. Juli 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/328811-company-heroes-2-a.html

Schau mal hier rein, wenn du Lust hast, Multiplayer zu spielen.


----------



## dmxcom (15. Juli 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich wollte es im Steam-Sale auch mal holen. Aber dann ist mir die unglaublich dreiste und aufdringliche DLC-Politik und der UBI-Launcher dieses Machwerks aufgefallen. Dann habe ich es sein gelassen.




UBI Launcher ? Was soll denn das sein ?

Ich find die DLC Politik zB. ganz Gut. Das Addon ist Alleine lauffähig ohne das Hauptprogramm.
Diese ganzen Generäle bekommste doch eh über Freispielen und Achievements hinterher geworfen.


----------



## InGoodFaith (15. Juli 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> UBI Launcher ? Was soll denn das sein ?
> 
> Ich find die DLC Politik zB. ganz Gut. Das Addon ist Alleine lauffähig ohne das Hauptprogramm.
> Diese ganzen Generäle bekommste doch eh über Freispielen und Achievements hinterher geworfen.


 
Da stimme ich dmxcom zu. 
1. ist dort kein 'Launcher' und

2. sind die DLCs nur auf Tarnungen und Doktrinen beschränkt. Meines Erachtens nach sind die besten Doktrinen eh im Hauptspiel, die anderen stellen halt nur OPTIONALE Doks dar.


----------



## JJ Walker (15. Juli 2014)

Coh 2 ist zu emfehlen. Es funktioniert einwandfrei. Auch der workshop funktioniert gut. Dort kann man einfach karten von der community downloaden und online oder solo spielen. So hat man eigentlich immer mal wiedernneue maps und die kosten nichts. Ich habe alle Generäle geschenkt bekommen warum weis ich nich stand nur was da von wegen weil ich so lange das spiel habe und regelmäßig on bin oder so. Hat mich gefreut. Launcher hat das spiel keinen. Benötigt nur steam. Für kleines geld immer gut auch für viele Stunden.


----------

